# Hair Cuts Pics



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sure this is posted here somwhere... Anyway, I am considering cutting Delilah's hair shorter. Not a complete all the way down cut, maybe leaving it like 3 inches on the body and trimming the rest a tad. Her hair overall body is almost 7 inches. While I have been maintaining it, if I don't brush her at least once a day, it will get a knot or two. 

Can ya'll post some pics or at least point me in the right direction. FTR no one wants me to cut her hair, but no one else wants to brush her either!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

well, Milo's cut was longer than this but I trimmed about an inch off it.

Will get a pic of him naked after his bath later.

His face is a bob and his feet were just tidied up by me. I also had to cut a lot off his tail as it was also down to the ground.










For me, maintaining a full coat was easier - but that could be because I was so used to it.
I am getting his body shaved down tight in the Spring.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I want Ollie's coat to grow out some on his legs...how long does it take? Right now only about 3/4 of an inch.


----------

